# Mod'd 2002 Altima SE



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

For pics.... Click the link in my Signature....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice looking Alty man! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks! Rear sway bar, struts/shocks, and LSD are next.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

heck yes! nice car!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice man....paint the mufflers black, and you're set.


----------

